# work in IT



## engramin25 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello my name is Amin Nayani,
I recently graduated and have a Masters in Networking and bachelors of telecommunication. I need a start on my career which is really hard to find i have no experience that makes it worse.
I am willing to do unpaid internship or volunteering.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

It is a good idea to apply for internship & volunteer jobs, but also apply for contract and permanent jobs. Highlight your university achievements & major units ...etc..


----------



## engramin25 (Jan 3, 2017)

syd10 said:


> It is a good idea to apply for internship & volunteer jobs, but also apply for contract and permanent jobs. Highlight your university achievements & major units ...etc..


thanks for the reply mate but the problem is no ones giving an opportunity 
i have 7 HDs 3 Ds and 2 C i gave it my all in studies.
do u have any idea how can i get an internship or volunteering work


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

engramin25 said:


> thanks for the reply mate but the problem is no ones giving an opportunity
> i have 7 HDs 3 Ds and 2 C i gave it my all in studies.
> do u have any idea how can i get an internship or volunteering work


It is very competitive out there, so it is not easy, but not impossible... they do give 1 opportunity for each 1 available job & there are hundreds of applicants applying.

Ensure that you have a resume that stands out, highlighting your achievements, skills, strengths ...etc., so that you are in the top 5 out of 200 or 300 applicants.

Be persistent & don't give up.


----------



## djhbkdave (Apr 1, 2017)

i believe the cover letter plays a major role as well along with the CV, keep on applying, im sure you ll get a good job soon


----------



## HilarioDavies (May 23, 2017)

I want to study computers and basically be a computer genius. Is there any high paying jobs except for programming?


----------



## Beaver22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Any IT marketing jobs?


----------



## Alice8 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi! I've worked in IT in Sydney for quite a while now. From what I've seen, it's possible to get hired in Australia even if you don't have much work experience. The secret is to work on your own projects in your spare time, and basically create a portfolio of things you've created to present to potential employers. It'll show that you are knowledgeable and passionate about IT! Try to create websites, applications etc. by yourself to show your skills.


----------

